# Start Capacitor Size



## Kroll (Jun 7, 2015)

Guys awhile back I had posted a problem with my motor for the Atlas lathe,which it had just quit but huming.I could turn the pulley by hand then it would run,I also stated that there were no capacitors but I was wrong.
One of the members said that it may be the centrifical switch,so today I started taking the motor apart to check it out and I be dang.Mounted on the inside of the motor with the switch are two start capacitors(black,plastic) Both are 110v 243-299mfd.So I google start capacitor but only found 243-292mfd,no 299 pop up,so will the 243-292mfd work in place of the 243-299????Found them on ebay for bout 7.00 e-100 each plus shipping.Just asking before I hit the buy it now button.Thanks,the smile on my face is coming back----kroll


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 7, 2015)

Yes, the 243-292 will work fine.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 7, 2015)

Agreed. Not a precision component in this case. Plenty good.


----------



## silence dogood (Jun 7, 2015)

In your case, the centrifugal  switch is probably okay.  However, one should always check the contacts.  Running a quick swipe with fine emery paper or better yet, a relay file(but that may be hard to find) to clean any burnt off.  If the relay does not make a good contact the motor may not get up to speed.  If the contacts short, you may blow capacitors.  Those capacitors are an electrolytic, which means they are constructed with a paste inside.  Those caps do have a life span and that includes shelf life.  So get, if possible the newest one.  To make them last longer,  keep them out of temperature extremes such as freezing.  Mark


----------



## Kroll (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks guys I will do just that,find me one of those nail files that people do their nails with and there is also a high temp switch in the end of the motor that I was not expecting to find.-----kroll


----------



## mksj (Jun 7, 2015)

I like to use higher AC voltage caps when possible (size permitting), and preferable a mainstream brand. As noted by others, in this case, uF value is not a critical issue. Electrolytic caps tend to have a very wide variance in their actual value. Some last a bit longer than others, but temperature extremes will shorten their life. Recently replaced all of them in my two AC compressor units, the AZ sun is not merciful.
Some possibilities, prefer to buy US/Mexico made:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CORNELL-PSU...292?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a334bf4b4
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DAYTON-2MDT...657?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58b6be1169
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pool-Spa-Mo...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3cc37b91b0
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Start-Capac...944?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b12adc4d8


----------



## Kroll (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks for all the replys I did not gave the physical size a though.The two that are mounted now are in a small spot with a clamp so I need to check the measurements.Thanks for pointing that out and the links


----------

